# TV Cabinet conversion - Bearded Dragons



## DisturbedDave (Oct 3, 2013)

So I'm a rather restless person, and now that I'm finished with my EWD enclosure, I want to build something else. Whether I use it for myself (most probable), or sell/give it away afterwards, I'm not sure yet.

I'm looking at converting a corner TV Cabinet. My concern is getting the correct temp gradient. If I use it for myself, I will most likely house a beardie in there. I know people house beardies in smaller than this, but I'd rather do it right the first time.

The opening is 90cm wide x by 70cm high, depth is 60cm.

So, is it worth doing a conversion on something like this, or go for a wall cabinet style enclosure with more area to get a longer temp gradient?


----------



## pinefamily (Oct 4, 2013)

I've got one similar to that in my garage that I got off Gumtree, only a little bigger in size. I was hoping to convert it for our murray darling (at least for a while). I hadn't really considered temp gradients, however I would think by using a lower wattage lamp/heat emitter you should get a warm spot and a cool spot. The timber should hold the heat better than glass or melamine.
Other people have converted similar on here previously. I wonder how they got on with temps.


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Oct 5, 2013)

There will be zero issues getting a proper temp gradient in that enclosure size.


----------



## Beans (Oct 7, 2013)

As long as there is a hot side and a cool side so they can thermoregulate then it should be completely fine..


----------



## DisturbedDave (Oct 10, 2013)

So I've found a different, better suited cabinet.
The enclosure part of it is 90cm high, 90cm wide and 60cm deep.

I'm hoping to use an MVB in here, but worried it may introduce too much heat, even a 100w. Can anyone shed any advice on this?

Firstly it'll be for one of my EWD's, wouldn't mind seperating it to give it a good feed and allow it to catch up a little on size. While it isn't being picked on, I feel it's still being intimidated due to the larger size of the other 2. After a few months I will re-introduce it into the big enclosure, and will transform this one into a beardie enclosure.

What UVB output to MVB's put out? Seeing as beardies need 10%, and EWD's need 5%.


----------



## DisturbedDave (Oct 10, 2013)

The cabinet:


----------



## pinefamily (Oct 10, 2013)

Mvb's are fine for beardies and I imagine they would be fine for water dragons too, as long as you get one designed for reptiles. Judging by the size of the enclosure, I wouldn't use too high a wattage; timber will retain heat better.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DisturbedDave (Oct 10, 2013)

Yeah it's a bit of a concern, seeing as I don't plan on opening up the top at all, so just a few vents for air circulation.
Almost contemplating just a basking lamp and UVB fluro, like in my current enclosure. At least this way I can run the basking bulb on a dimming thermostat, eliminating the risk of overheating, especially during warmer months.


----------



## pinefamily (Oct 10, 2013)

If the MVB can be used with a dimming thermostat, I don't think it would be any different. I use fluoro UV tubes, and a CHE in each of my beardie enclosures. I know many people will tell you they need a basking lamp, but all of mine know to bask under the heat emitter. This way, I turn off the UV during their "night hours", while maintaining a lower heat level (more so in the cold winter months here in Adelaide).


----------



## princessparrot (Oct 10, 2013)

Do you ever see/find a cabinet and immediately think "terrarium" ?


----------



## pinefamily (Oct 10, 2013)

Since reading the DIY section on here and picking up one from Gumtree as a giveaway, yes.


----------



## DisturbedDave (Oct 10, 2013)

The question should be: 'do I ever NOT see a cabinet and think terrarium'. Haha 

Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk 4


----------



## BDkeeper (Oct 10, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> Do you ever see/find a cabinet and immediately think "terrarium" ?



Every time ahahahaha


----------

